# Use of Garlic Juice



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I have used garlic juice for some time because of the supposed health effects. I have come to question every thing I do, and try to have some sort of science behind what I do or don't do. Who has used garlic for a good period of time, and what effects do you think it really has ? One of the supposed reasons for it's use, is to prevent worms, but I really have no ideal if this is effective or not. I have never had the stool samples checked, but I don't think my birds have ever had them. Then again I do preform a worming period once a year, so maybe that is the reason.

I also here of terms such as "Purifies the blood" how did it get contaminated ?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I use garlic oil with a probiotic powder on their feed every weekend. The only sure effect is that I feel like having Italian or Greek food for dinner!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Warren, 

Garlic has been used for centuries by many peoples of the world to prevent disease and promote good health. The same is true for our pigeons and garlic. Garlic is supposed to be a natural anti-parasitic substance. I don't know if it would get rid of a heavy worm infestation or not, but I think it could sure help to stop worms or parasites from setting up shop. Garlic is supposed to also whiten the ceres on pigeons, this I'm not sure why other than it's just a sign of good health in general. The blood can get contaminated by bacteria entering the intestinal walls of a bird/human that has a bad enough infection so I think this is why people claim that it purifies the blood by fighting parasites and bacteria throughout the whole body. I have no scientific proof to give but many of the "old pigeon folks" have touted it's benefits for years along with apple cider vinegar so there must be some truth to it's usefullness


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Warren,

I like you question things that I add to the pigeon's diet. I've used garlic - I like it fresh squeezed into the water - for a couple of years now and have noticed a difference in my bird's health. I don't know about preventing worms maybe it does but I treat with a wormer just in case. I always wanted to get good with a microscope as I think that's the best way for worms and trich.

I don't know about contaminated blood but I use garlic when they return from a race with electrolytes, a very small dose of powdered vits, and a fresh squeezed lemon in their water. It sure seems to pick them up.

I wouldn't go back to not using garlic and really believe it has profound benefits. Like Brad says it's been used for centuries so I think it has strong "mojo" - ACV, too.

Terry, let's go eat some Italian I'm hungry!

Bruce


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought acv was used to help bring the acid level upTo help keep a balanced digestive track. Also acv. will help as a flush. reducing blood plateletes. large doses of viniger Used to be used on people for a whole body flush. per say clean the blood. The body has to have a balanced acidic system. Increased and the body ceans by increased out put reducing the acid level to normal. removing by diluting. My dad used to say if you drank a cup of viniger a month you will never have heart problems. I should have listened. But the pigeon in the wild is healthy due to open air exchange. and it finds its needs. In the loft. We can try to balance needs. and prevent. several people will and some wont. both have healthy birds. increased vigar should mean healthyer birds. So if you notice your birds are better in health and performance. Perhaps your on track.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Garlic*

Re Lee,

You got off on the subject of ACV.  

Everyone has basically repeated all the stories and the fact that a lot of use it. I was hoping that I could get some good solid information backing up it's use. Like what is in it that would be of benifit ? 

You guys sound like the salesperson in the health food store. I guess there is no real vested interest in some university doing some sort of study, or if it has been done, I have not found it. 

The reason for such a question, have you ever walked into one of these vitamin stores and seen the hundreds of bottles of stuff ? In the pigeon game there is a lot of "snake oil" being sold, I am convinced of it. I will continue to use garlic with my birds, and hope some of the benifits are true.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Warren Perhaps I did stray. You probably rememember back When here in america Nobody much was useing herb type on the birds. And the more people checked into belgium methods and such different things came to light. But they also feed different then use in different grains. And yes just in the past 10 years more things has hit the pigeon market. Used to be where i am from. You fed good balanced pigeon rain. grit clean water and treated the sometimes sick bird. Then loft treatments got popular. Meds hit the market. Then pmv came along. What other people have done and done for years. people will try. YOU can find in medical books about the old use of viniger. And can even find some old vet books that befor companties sold meds herbs and such was used. Kind of interesting sometimes. The old ways work 
BUT there is money to be made from people. And new meds came along. Agin off subject. But agin if it helps I guess it works. Still fresh air is big medicine for pigeons.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Where To Buy*

Re Lee,

Where in the United States can you buy some good clean fresh air ?  

I think that stuff was done away with years ago, unless you are talking about hooking a pigeon up to an oxygen tank !


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Air is not to bad where I live. But I know what you mean. And you know what I was saying. air exchange keeps the birds healthyer. Same as us. But we want air cond. heat and such so we close our self in. get sick that way.. germs in a confined place expose more. germs in an open space expose less.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

```
[HTML][QUOTE=re lee]Air is not to bad where I live. But I know what you mean. And you know what I was saying. air exchange keeps the birds healthyer. Same as us. But we want air cond. heat and such so we close our self in.  get sick that way.. germs in a confined place expose more. germs in an open space expose less.  :)[/QUOTE[/HTML]]
```

I totally agree with you on this Re Lee, and I think it's very important for the birds and their intricate respiratory systems.


----------

